# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >  Непонятный спам

## ВодкуГлыть

Вот получил такое письмо:

От: "Isabel Ibarra" <[email protected]>
Кому: <...>
Тема: [OBORONA-SPAM]  Булочный комбинат 42
Дата: 10 марта 2007 г. 5:42
Рассылка хлебобулочных изделий из булок и хлеба.
213
111
221
333
http://url1.com/ 


Что-то не совсем понимаю, что-тут, кроме извращенного юмора. Какой смысл такого рода посланий?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Вот получил такое письмо:
> 
> От: "Isabel Ibarra" <[email protected]>
> Кому: <...>
> Тема: [OBORONA-SPAM]  Булочный комбинат 42
> Дата: 10 марта 2007 г. 5:42
> Рассылка хлебобулочных изделий из булок и хлеба.
> 213
> 111
> ...


А ссылка внизу письма ? Судя по всему в ней и смысл .... Все остальное -мусор для обхода фильтров

----------


## ValeryLedovskoy

Думаю, тут не всё так просто.
Сначала были сообщения просто содержащие строчку "123", недавно начались сообщения типа "Пиво - вкусный напиток", чуть позже "Сок - это вредно" и другие в подобном духе.
Думаю, это спам такого же типа, как реклама по ТВ "Пейте пиво из аллюминиевых банок". Ы?

----------


## pig

А смысл именно в банках... То есть, реклама, проплаченная производителями алюминия. Или приёмщиками, которым банок не хватает  :Cheesy:

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

А эту рекламу проплатили производители зерна и муки? :Cheesy:

----------


## Ego1st

Есть такое подозрение, что это против анти-спама сначало разошлют такие письма антиспам запомнит что они нормальные и будет постоянно пропускать с этих адресов, но я в этом неуверен...

----------


## DVi

> А эту рекламу проплатили производители зерна и муки?


Конкретно эту рассылку проплатили продавцы этого домена. 
См. картинку:

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Согласен с Олегом, сделано это для обходов фильтров.

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> А ссылка внизу письма ? Судя по всему в ней и смысл .... Все остальное -мусор для обхода фильтров


Да, все дело в ссылке. Весь остальной "мусор" нужен только для обхода фильтров. Причем, данный пример является достаточно простым и распространенным у спамеров. :Smiley:

----------

